
Facebook Has Begun to Rank News Organizations by Trust, Zuckerberg Says - Jerry2
https://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/facebook-has-begun-to-rank-news-organizations-by-trust
======
ddingus
I will be frank: they are not qualified, nor should be trusted to do this.

